# Futterkanone



## Romanthebrain (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute ...

Jetzt erst einmal zu meinem Intro . 

Ich habe mal aus einem alten Thread ein ineressantes Thema aufgegriffen.
*
Und zwar die Futter bzw. Boiliekanone

*Hierbei möchte ich diesen Thread wieder aufleben lassen .
Mein Vorhaben ist folgendes:
Ich möchte eine Boiliekanone bauen mit verschiedenen Aufsätzen für verschiedenen Köderdurchmesser.
Und das ganze noch CO² bzw Druckluft betrieben .
Da ich gelesen habe , das schon manche auf die Idee gekommen sind einen sogenannten Painball Markierer zu verwenden, und das auch meine Idee war (weil ich auch solch einen Markierer besitze), will ich mich mal ranwagen , ohne oder mit Markierer und werde solch eine Kanone bauen, die auch den Sicherheitsanforderungen im Umgang mit Druckluft oder Gasen entspricht. 

Ich werde die Tage damit beginnen und halte euch natürlich uptodate.

Ich hoffe desweiteren , das ich viele gute Ideen und Anregungen sowie ein Feedback von Euch bekomme.

Liebe Grüsse Roman


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Futterkanone*



Romanthebrain schrieb:


> ...werde solch eine Kanone bauen, die auch den Sicherheitsanforderungen im Umgang mit Druckluft oder Gasen entspricht. ...


|bigeyes
dann beachte auch tunlichst die Anforderungen des Waffengesetztes, schließlich darf man ja noch nicht mal ein Luftgewehr in der Öffentlichkeit führen (zumindest ohne Waffenschein)!


korrespondiert auch prima hiermit: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191634
mit ´ner Kanone am Wasser aufzumarschieren... wäre das Sahnehäubchen |uhoh:


----------



## Romanthebrain (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Futterkanone*

Es trägt ja nur den Namen Kanone ....

Es soll von den Ausmaßen her ca 30 cm lang sein und einen Max Durchmesser von ca 1 Zoll haben .

Zur Rechtlichen Lage :

Ich versuche natürlich dieses Gerät so zu bauen, dass es gewährleistet ist, das ich mich mit dem Ding in einem Druckbereich bewege der sehr niedrig gehalten werden kann.
Hierzu überlege ich einen sogenannten Kolben einzubauen der das Futter nach vorne treibt und nicht durch Luftdruck nach aussen gestossen wird.


Leider bin ich nicht der erste der sowas bauen möchte .
Es gibt sogar schon eine Firma die dieses Ding vertreibt. Aber des Teil ist mir persöhnlich viel zu übertrieben.

http://angel-ulshoefer.de/Feedmaster.htm

Ein ähnliches Gerät wurde z.B. auf einer DVD von liquid river beim Carp World Cup  benutzt um das Futtermittel raus zu schiessen, da ein anfüttern vom Boot aus verboten war.
Nennen möchte ich es den *"Peacemaker HP"*


Nun zu Projekt II *"Peacemaker Slingshot"*
Im Prinzip das Gleiche nur als Katapult


----------



## DER SUPER ANGLER (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Futterkanone*

Wie wärs mit nem Boilierohr???? #6 |licht
(Reichweite langt dir dabei nicht, oder????)

|gutenach


----------



## Romanthebrain (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Futterkanone*

Ich habe heute mal angefangen den Peacemaker HP zu planen.
Neueres könnt ihr dann die tage lesen .


----------



## Romanthebrain (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Futterkanone*

Ich habe heute mal angefangen den Peacemaker HP zu planen.
Neueres könnt ihr dann die tage lesen .


[ BITTE ENTFERNEN DOPPELPOST ]


----------



## Wallace666 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Futterkanone*



Romanthebrain schrieb:


> Zur Rechtlichen Lage :
> 
> Ich versuche natürlich dieses Gerät so zu bauen, dass es gewährleistet ist, das ich mich mit dem Ding in einem Druckbereich bewege der sehr niedrig gehalten werden kann.
> Hierzu überlege ich einen sogenannten Kolben einzubauen der das Futter nach vorne treibt und nicht durch Luftdruck nach aussen gestossen wird.



Wie du das Ding aufbaust ist egal, entscheidend ist das du ein Projektil durch einen Lauf treibst, dann ist es laut Waffengesetz eine Waffe (es sei denn es wird durch "Muskelkraft" beschleunigt, z.Bsp. Blasrohr). Wenn du jetzt noch über eine Mündungsenergie über 7,5 Joule kommst, ist ein ein ganz klarer Verstoss gegen das Waffengesetz und kann ganz schön teuer werden.


----------



## waldschratnrw (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Futterkanone*

Allein die Tatsache, dass du das Ding Peacemaker nennen willst spricht Bände.


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Futterkanone*

Gute Idee aber man kann dann doch nur 1 bestimmte Boiligröße damit abfeuern.|kopfkrat

Futterboot oder Futterkattapult würde zwar auch den selben zweck erfüllen aber warum einfach wenns auch komplitziert geht

Ich bau mir auch so n Teil :g

:m


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Futterkanone*

Wenn n paar Karpfen an der oberfläche stehen statt Boilie Kugelblei rein und los gehts


----------



## Ulli3D (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Futterkanone*

Viel Erfolg aber, wunder Dich nicht, wenn die Anlage 1 zum Waffengesetz greift und Du Dich vor dem Richter wieder findest, der Dir eine saftige Strafe aufbrummt. Dein Teil fällt auf jeden Fall unter den Begriff der Schusswaffe, vergleichbar den Kartoffelkanonen.


----------

